# 2013 Dan Quillian Memorial TBG State Shoot



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2013)

If possible put your pics here. Ive been asked to do a video and will be helpful if all are in here Thanks...


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is a group of "seniors" and I believe everyone of them could have been voted "Class Clown"  A great bunch for sure.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

A few to get started, Martin cooing breakfast, Saturday morning sunrise, a few of the campe4rs, ngabowhunter's daughter Krisanna (sp?) keeping the early morning chill off, and Casey with Taylor, one of his pretty girls.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2013)

Heres a few more. Taylor Cochran is one great shot!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2013)

The pretty green arrow in the middle is mine


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Our first round group includes cheryiv (Crispen), skunkhound (David, ngabowhunter (Ronnie), Richard Foster, 2wheelfoster (Robert), 2Highkillring (Tom Turkey), and I.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Onto the secound course. Krisanna was out photographer while Shannon (ngabowhunter's bride) was our score keeper. Both did a great job!!! Krisanna insisted I smile before I shot. I had 4 misses on the first course and one of of my 2 misses on the this course required some adjustment with Crispens help.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Krisanna with her dad and more:


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jayin J's beautiful baby girl, sweet Rachel Cook showing off her spotty jammies, dmwolfskin (Mike) and buckbacks (Martin) around the campfire, Etahn Cook, Dennis and Red arrow (Lee) tailgating it, and Nolan Hubbard having fun with Ethan.


----------



## aiken (Mar 17, 2013)

Great pics , wish I could of made it


----------



## mommabear (Mar 18, 2013)

Great pics so far everyone!  Thank you for posting some of Taylor Cochran.  Anyone else have any of her or my huband Casey (woodswalker) Cochran...we had a mishap with our camera, and lost over 300 photos, including all of them for the state shoot.  Anyone have one of Taylor being awarded her belt buckle? I would really love to have that for our family photo album.  Message me if you have any you can send our way.  Thanks!  Fun shooting with everyone,  and a great big thanks to all the organizers for all their hard work putting this together.  What a great time!  Can't wait til next year!


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 18, 2013)

Great pics Al.  Thanks.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 18, 2013)

A short video from Saturday morning:
<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8I1m4L0a6Nw?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8I1m4L0a6Nw?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 18, 2013)

A picture of the final standings for all who participated in the final round Sunday morning. We had many good shooters on the course at the same time, and a very good award presentation. 

Thank all of you for coming!
Note: If anyone would like to have their score cards, I will bring them to the next several shoots I go to: NGT, SGTP and TBG Northern Zone.
Just flag me down.


----------



## ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

That was such a blast


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2013)

Sure hope Martin hasn't already done his video, I couldn't get my pics posted before now......
Wonderful weekend!!!!!

The arrival....the set ups.....Greetings Ya'll!!!!  The prettiest little red head that ever was!!!!
The Friday Nite Coon Shoot winner gets a hand shake!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2013)

2nd batch:
Joel and Brenda Pitts showing Joel's beautiful wood bowls!!!!
Nanna and Chloe didn't like the bright sun.....but Big Jim did!!!!
Lots of new members!!!!!  and plenty of the "old faithful" ones too!!! I got a little fuzzy a time or two!!!! 
I now present Little Miss Jaden Holloway and her Papa and GrandPapa.....
Ain't that a great pic of Jeannine!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2013)

3rd batch:
Fun on the range.
Al got folks out shooting that itty bitty bag far far away!!!!
Who knew The Chick Filet was really a bear!!!!!  haha!!!!
Everyone's getting supper ready!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2013)

4th batch:   Supper's Ready!!!!!
"Golly That's Good!" 
DeeDee's cool lights on his tent!
My beautiful hurricane lamp that Brad Berg made for me. It is made from a pint jar that was my Mamaw Phillips's. I love it!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 18, 2013)

I particularly like looking at the contents of all of them pots...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2013)

5th batch:
I didn't get a shot of Al Chapman's wonderful morning devotion for us, Martin has those, so I know he'll put them up soon. Thank You so much Al, it was wonderful.
Once the shooting started, the woods was filled with laughter and serious competition for sure!!!! I was thrilled to be with Debbie and Savannah!!!!

Hope ya'll like'em!!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 18, 2013)

You all done good.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 18, 2013)

whossbows said:


> You all done good.



Thank you Jeff K.
It was a small army of folks that made this one happen.
A few hiccups, but otherwise it all came off just fine.
The good Lord smiled on us, including with perfect weather.
This was a good weekend for our little Archery Club.
All of those young shooters standing up there with buckles, and medals got me a little choked up.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 18, 2013)

These are all great pictures. Thank you all for getting them posted!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep.Jeff. Those yungins will get to you if you have a heart at all.some fine looking viddles  to.looks like something you and gene came up with.one of these days i will suprise you guys and show up.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 19, 2013)

whossbows said:


> Yep.Jeff. Those yungins will get to you if you have a heart at all.some fine looking viddles  to.looks like something you and gene came up with.one of these days i will suprise you guys and show up.



nu huh............


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2013)

whossbows said:


> Yep.Jeff. Those yungins will get to you if you have a heart at all.some fine looking viddles  to.looks like something you and gene came up with.one of these days i will suprise you guys and show up.



Jeff, we'd be quite happy to have you come visit with us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff, why don't ya'll come for our April NGT's shoot and camp Sat night with us??????


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pics all around. I had the best time Saturday shooting and just hanging out with the greatest group of folks I've ever met. Sorry I missed the feast and Sundays shoot, but I'm just glad I got to be there at all.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 19, 2013)

nice pics. it was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a few pics Shannon took with her phone.


----------



## smokeeater465 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the people that made this shoot possible.  I had a blast.  The course was great, targets looked awesome and a big thanks to the ranch for having us.  Big thanks to all the cooks, I want to know how to make those dutch oven potatoes, I think they were called "cardiac spuds" or something like that.  I regret that I didnt get to shoot on sunday due to FD work schedule but still a great shoot and fellowship was awesome.  I wager you couldnt get a better group of people together to do something we all love.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2013)

smokeeater465 said:


> Thanks so much for all the people that made this shoot possible.  I had a blast.  The course was great, targets looked awesome and a big thanks to the ranch for having us.  Big thanks to all the cooks, I want to know how to make those dutch oven potatoes, I think they were called "cardiac spuds" or something like that.  I regret that I didnt get to shoot on sunday due to FD work schedule but still a great shoot and fellowship was awesome.  I wager you couldnt get a better group of people together to do something we all love.



Great to have to come and shoot Paul!

Cardiac Spuds sounds just about right. 

Sorry you had to work Sunday, but thanks for what you do.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys got it goin on!!!! I'm gonna make one of hese shots one day.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 22, 2013)

cant open video says blocked ?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2013)

dpoole said:


> cant open video says blocked ?



Same for me.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the FBI has Martin, or he's in the swamp hunting pigs. Mike


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I think the FBI has Martin, or he's in the swamp hunting pigs. Mike



If it's the former, they'll bring him back. If the latter, they might eat him...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 22, 2013)

still blocked for me........


----------

